# Weight of fiver?



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

It seems the more people I ask, the more different answers I receive. :smack-head:

We bought a 1996 Coachmen Catalina 237RL LP last month. The dealer told us it weighed in the mid 6000 pound range. Knowing sometimes dealers don't tell the truth about weight, we started looking to find the exact weight. The paper in the cabinet only lists the serial numbers of the appliances. The tag on the outside is so far gone that you can't read it. Another dealer with an identical unit told us 4700 to 5000 pounds. NADA says 5810. :shrug:

Is there anywhere I can find the weight? I tried Coachmen's website and it was no help at all.


----------



## chuckie (Aug 21, 2008)

*Why not just weigh it.*

Flying J and other truck stops have scales you can use to find out the weight of your unit. Call and talk to your nearest one, and see what it cost. Obviously, the curb weight of the vehicle will differ from the loaded weight, even when the tanks are dry. If you want the empty weight, empty it and weigh it, then load it and weigh it. The most important weight is the weight loaded anyway.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That would be the best way to know, is weigh it. You can use any of the commercial truck weigh stations, pay a fee and weigh it. Should be less than $10. As mentioned though, take into consideration whether its loaded and the tanks are empty/full at the time of weighing. If you were bored on a weekend, you could hook it up while unloaded and just go weigh it and bring it back home. Then on an actual camping trip, if you wanted to know, you could stop and weigh it loaded to see the difference.

I also have a tag on the inside of my cabinet tell the weight, but yours may not.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

The 2001 Trail Lite B23S we just sold had a tag in the cabinet that told the weight too, so it was the first place I looked. The tag has no information about the trailer itself. It only has the serial numbers of the appliances. Isn't that odd?

Anyway, the Trail Lite only weighed 3540 pounds. We could have pulled it with the Jeep Grand Cherokee we had but didn't feel comfortable with that so we bought a brand new Dodge Ram 1500. When we bought the 96 Coachmen 5th wheel, the dealer told us it weighed mid 6000. We picked it up in Alcoa (near Knoxville) and pulled it home (7 hours) down some pretty steep grades. The truck had no problem pulling or stopping it. We didn't have any trouble and in all 7 hours of pulling, our transmission cooler only came on once for just a minute. Our transmission cooler also came on in Gatlinburg while heading to Cherokee, NC up some steep grades and we were not towing so I don't think it's a big deal. 

My point is, it feels alright towing and we can stop it as well as we could the lighter trailer. We don't intend to tow it more than just a few hours away because with the gas prices it is just cheaper to get a hotel room if we're going so far. However, hubby said a few days ago he was thinking it might be nice to tow it to the coast (MS or FL) once next year. This is when I got to worrying over the weight. Like I said, it feels fine when towing but if he wants to tow it that far (even just once) I'd rather be certain it's ok. 

I'll start looking around to see where the nearest weigh station is. Maybe there is one outside of Jackson on the interstate and we can have it done when we tow to Natchez Trace SP this weekend. It will be loaded then as it will be any time we tow so that would give us the best idea.


----------

